# eth0 and wlan0 don't show

## chrosa

hi all, so trying to get my network up and running.

when i look in /etc/init.d/ i only have lo so i try to # ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0 and when i # ifconfig wlan0 up it says "eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start, give me:

  Bringing up interface eth0

  ERROR: Interface eth0 does not exist

  Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

  ERROR: net.eth0 faild to start

i can get my network up and running if i:

rmmod alx 

modprobe alx 

ifconfig enp3s0 up 

dmesg |tail -n 50 

So guessing it's not a kernel error, rather a script or setup error.

so how can i i link enp3s0 to eth0 and wlp2s0 to wlan0 ?

and realy want it to start up at boot to.

----------

## massimo

Instead of what you did:

```
# mv /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.enp3s0

# /etc/init.d/net.enp3s0 start
```

Rename wlan0 accordingly.

----------

## Schnulli

because you dont have a eth.x interface? please re-read your ifconfig......

i am sure you get it then, hopefully  :Wink: 

maybe a new symlink can be usefull and dont forget to add ur i-face with rc-update

greetz

----------

## creaker

Here my config:

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

config_enp3s0="192.168.1.2 netmask=255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_enp3s0="default via 192.168.1.1"
```

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.enp3s0

rc-update add net.enp3s0 default
```

----------

## chrosa

ok, thanks guys, gonna try this before i switch back to sabayon. love gentoo, but it's just too much headache for me right now.

----------

## Hu

The problem described in this thread is caused by the udev misfeature that renames network devices by default.  You can, and often should, disable this feature so that your network names are predictable.  Generally, you only want this feature if you have now or will have later, two or more network cards that register in the same namespace (eth0, eth1 or wlan0, wlan1).  If you have one of each, the names are predictable without renaming.

----------

